# A cool jellyfish



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I took this photo at the "Vancouver Aquarium"










I think it turned out pretty good. Too bad photobucket only alows 800x600. (It's much better at 2560x1920)


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

nice;
makes you wonder why Freshwater Jellyfish (Craspedacusta sowerbyi) have not caught on to this hobby.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

yeah those are pretty cool. Though I'm not sure what a suitable tank mate would be, but then again they're cool on their own.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

heres a pic of a jelly i took with my cell phone at the Monterey bay aquarium


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Pretty nice pic jazzlvr123. Considering it is from a cell phone, is impressive.


----------



## iORi (Jun 25, 2007)

lol cool :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

